# Officers nationwide file lawsuit against Sig Sauer for claim of defective gun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Officers nationwide file lawsuit against Sig Sauer for claim of defective gun*




https://news.yahoo.com/officers-nationwide-file-lawsuit-against-234712165.html?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> *Officers nationwide file lawsuit against Sig Sauer for claim of defective gun*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's serious. There's obviously a major timebomb failure inherent in that model. I've never used a Sig so I have no basis for personal judgment of this brand or model. But this doesn't bode well for the company. Anti-gun people will take this issue and run with it.

Let us know of any developments. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not a fan of the way SIg handled their "upgrade" instead of issuing a recall. And, there still seems to be issues. I'll never own one of those model Sigs. Sorry. 

Plus, I've owned 7 Sigs over the years (all DA/SA models). I have zero now. I just find I prefer other brands...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Again not a Glock or sig guy


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sig should get sued and lose over it, they put to many lives at risk.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I have no doubt Sig will lose the case. What I want to know is the mechanism that's causing the failure.

I have no working knowledge of Sig internals so I have no clue. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Thanks for posting the link. I don't judge too harshly when any manufacturer has a problem. It is HOW they respond to the problem that speaks volumes! Don't even mind how sig chose upgrade over recall. Not certain how that matters to customers. Know a guy that can't keep a gun no matter how much he likes it. He still has his 320 because it doesn't have the upgrade so NO dealer will touch it. Seems the upgrade could make sig more liable, but I am certainly no lawyer. It greatly bothers me that sig initially/repeatedly denied the issue. Seems a good enginer should have been able to determine the possibility using the math of physics and geometry. Sig lost some standing for me. Need to say I have since purchased thier single action micro 9mm and also the metal 320 CLASSIC.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Sig should get sued and lose over it, they put to many lives at risk.


One can always identify a Glock guy huh! Did you say this when Glock had all the GLOCK LEG SHOOTINGS!

What you may not be aware of is the gun industry has a list of tests that gun companies perform before bringing out a new gun. Sig's P320 passed all these tests with flying colors. Then some glock loving guys that hated that the Sig 320 won the military tests, started doing things that would make the gun fail. They found a obtuse way to drop the gun until it discharged. Sig in a very short time made the upgrade to a lighter trigger and a mod inside, Sig called in everything and paid for the shipping to boot everything 100% free. 
Another item you may not know is the are probable 100 million revolvers OUT THERE NOW that when dropped, ABSOLUTELY WILL FIRE 100%of the time...What do you have to say about that!


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

rustyaa55 said:


> Thanks for posting the link. I don't judge too harshly when any manufacturer has a problem. It is HOW they respond to the problem that speaks volumes! Don't even mind how sig chose upgrade over recall. Not certain how that matters to customers. Know a guy that can't keep a gun no matter how much he likes it. He still has his 320 because it doesn't have the upgrade so NO dealer will touch it. Seems the upgrade could make sig more liable, but I am certainly no lawyer. It greatly bothers me that sig initially/repeatedly denied the issue. Seems a good enginer should have been able to determine the possibility using the math of physics and geometry. Sig lost some standing for me. Need to say I have since purchased thier single action micro 9mm and also the metal 320 CLASSIC.


Just a note or 2..First Sig Sauer reacted in light speed when the issue was advertised, after testing, they went out of their way to notified everyone that a upgrade was available at 100% no charge including shipping both ways. I know I had 2 of them and sent them in and received them back within 10 days. Lastly, Sig as the military, did ALL the industry testing for new guns BEFORE OFFERING THEM FOR SALE the 320 passed with flying colors.

I now have 9-Sigs, 4-P320's 5- P365's, never a issue with any of them. To answer your statement "Dealers won't have anything to do with the 320 that hasn't been up graded. Well over the years I've traded my upgraded P320's for new P320's and NOT ONE TIME DID A DEALER EVER ASK IF THE P320 WAS UPGRADED, not once.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In The Know that i a great laugh calling me a glock guy. I am a faithful follower of Saint John Moses Browning and his great gift to mankind the 1911.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> In The Know that i a great laugh calling me a glock guy. I am a faithful follower of Saint John Moses Browning and his great gift to mankind the 1911.


Wow those "SIG GUYS" get their fur raised up quick.


----------

